# Sealer Stain



## JohnA (Oct 17, 2007)

I am looking for the best Sealer Stain that I can buy for Exterior to use on my shed floor, if you could help me out on what brand to use and anything else that would help me to make the job easer please help me?

I am putting it on Marine Plywood and also OBS Boards for floors. All exterior.

I live in Northwest Ohio.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Ask the Dude about your situation...
r


----------



## JohnA (Oct 17, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Ask the Dude about your situation...
> r


Who's the Dude?


----------

